# Androit App mit Facebook



## TheSorm (19. Mai 2014)

Kann man eine Androit app schreiben in der man sich mit Facebook anmelden muss dann die App auf die Freunde der Person zugreifen kann und das alles ohne einen eigenden Server zu Hosten?


----------



## dzim (19. Mai 2014)

Sollte mit der Facbook API und Zugriff auf deine Konten gehen, ja...


----------



## Tobse (19. Mai 2014)

Auf die Freunde und Kontakte kannst du problemlos ohne eigenen Server zugreiffen. Sowie du aber eigene Datensätze Geräte-Übergreiffend speichern willst (und nur Gerätbezogen ist absolut unsinnig) brauchst du nen eigenen Server.


----------



## dzim (20. Mai 2014)

Naja, der TO erklärt ja nicht, was er eigentlich - ausser dem Zugriff auf die Kontakte - mit der App anstellen möchte...


----------

